# Comment fonctionne les entrées sorties audionumériques optique sur iMac alu ?



## patcorinne2000 (30 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis nouvel utilisateur de Mac depuis 2 mois (PowerMac G4 800Mhz) et je suis vraiment conquis à tel point que je désire passer à la taille au dessus et m'offrir le iMac 24'.

Sur mon PC, j'avais une entrée et une sortie optique par cordon Toslink. J'ai donc passé dans mes murs de l'appartement une fibre optique de 10 mètres de long qui arrive  jusqu'à mon ampli A/V.

Je vois que sur l'iMac (indiqué sur le site d'Apple), il existe cette sortie audionumérique optique et en parcourant les sujets du forum, je ne trouve pas la solution à mes questions.

Sur les photos du site Apple, c'est une sortie 3.5 mm jack standard pour la sortie audio (casque). Comment faire donc pour brancher ma prise de type TOSLINK sur cette sortie : pas 36 solutions : un adaptateur sans doute mais lequel ???

Sur le site d'apple, ils disent aussi qu'il peut être branché une mini-Toslink. Cela voudrait-il signifier qu'au fond de cette Jack de 3.5mm, il y aurait une lumière rouge pour la sortie optique ?

Et l'entrée optique alors ? C'est la même chose ?

Voici en pièce jointe ce que j'ai trouvé comme expliquations.

Eclairez moi sur tous ces points car c'est aussi en fonction de la présence réelle d'une sortie numérique optique que mon choix se fera.

En espèrant m'être bien fait comprendre, Cordialement à tous

Patrice


----------



## patcorinne2000 (30 Janvier 2008)

Après beaucoup de recherches, je crois avoir trouvé ma solution. Du mini Toslink male.

Infos sur Bidouille

Photo de l'adaptateur sans doute à se munir.

Pour moi, il me faudra donc un adaptateur mini-toslink male -> toslink femelle.

Si l'admin veut supprimer ce topic, aucun souci, je pense tout simplement qu'une piqûre de rappel peut être bon dans certains cas.

Cordialement à tous

Patrice


----------



## briec (30 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir
pourquoi poser des questions quand les réponses tombent d'elles mêmes ???


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2008)

Il existe aussi une solution sans file avec une borne Airport Express (99 Euro) a proximité de l'ampli. Cette borne à aussi une sortie audio soit analogique soit numérique selon le cable branché.

Le Mac envoie la musique à la borne au format AppleLossLess (sans perte de qualité) et le son passe ensuite de la borne à l'ampli via un cable audio numérique

Tu évites ainsi ton cable de 10 mètres


----------



## patcorinne2000 (30 Janvier 2008)

briec a dit:


> Bonsoir
> pourquoi poser des questions quand les réponses tombent d'elles mêmes ???



On t'a reconnu el concombre !!!


----------



## patcorinne2000 (30 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Il existe aussi une solution sans file avec une borne Airport Express (99 Euro) a proximité de l'ampli. Cette borne à aussi une sortie audio soit analogique soit numérique selon le cable branché.
> 
> Le Mac envoie la musique à la borne au format AppleLossLess (sans perte de qualité) et le son passe ensuite de la borne à l'ampli via un cable audio numérique
> 
> Tu évites ainsi ton cable de 10 mètres



Merci Rémy.

Malheureusement mon cable de 10 metres est déjà passé dans mes murs, je ne peux plus l'enlever donc autant l'utiliser.

Mais la borne est très intéressante et est moins chère finalement que les systèmes CPL pour le son.

@+

Patrice


----------



## gigile (31 Janvier 2008)

si, si, cette question est intéressante. je rappelle que la borne airportexpress n'envoie pas de son depuis une vidéo depuis itunes. (le logiciel airfoil censé y remédier n'offre pas de bons résultats, en particulier il y a un décalage entre image et son).


----------



## NightWalker (1 Février 2008)

En fait toutes les machines Apple, sauf le MBA, sont équipées d'une entrée/sortie optique. Elles effectivement au format minijack. Tu peux trouver des adaptateurs minijack/TOSLink sur AppleStore...

Sinon ce que tu as trouvé a l'air pas mal...


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2008)

gigile a dit:


> si, si, cette question est intéressante. je rappelle que la borne airportexpress n'envoie pas de son depuis une vidéo depuis itunes. (le logiciel airfoil censé y remédier n'offre pas de bons résultats, en particulier il y a un décalage entre image et son).


 
Tiens bizarre... moi je n'ai aucun souci avec Airfoil. La synchro son/image des videos est parfaite.

Sinon concernant le comparatif AirTunes / cable, il y a un élément essentiel, me semble-t-il, c'est que via AirTunes, on peut choisir les sons diffusés, alors qu'avec un cable, tous les sons émis par le Mac (y compris les différents bip d'erreur, les dzoing-dzoing à l'arrivée d'un message sur Adium, les pschoouits d'envoi d'emails, ...) sont mélangés et diffusés sur la chaine HiFi.


----------

